# SubTank 22mm Mini



## PeterHarris

sup guys

my credit card is burning - point me in the right direction to acquire a subtank mini - 22mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Guunie

As far as I know it hasn't been released yet. The release date I have is the 25th January...not sure when our distributors will have their stock. @Stroodlepuff...when did you say you guys were getting your shipment?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

@PeterHarris, Vape Cartel will have by Tuesday/Wednesday. You can order on the site. @KieranD


----------



## PeterHarris

Sweet thx


----------



## JakesSA

Pre-orders for the mini and nano now available here, orders should start shipping out Tuesday or Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

JakesSA said:


> Pre-orders for the mini and nano now available here, orders should start shipping out Tuesday or Wednesday.


Order placed


----------



## KieranD

I should have mine today  Will ship out as soon as they are in


----------



## LandyMan

KieranD said:


> I should have mine today  Will ship out as soon as they are in


@Kieran where can we collect?


----------



## KieranD

LandyMan said:


> @Kieran where can we collect?



Capital Hill Estate (Allandale side) as soon as they arrive


----------



## LandyMan

WOOT WOOT. Thanks @KieranD


----------



## PeterHarris

any update MR. @KieranD


----------



## LandyMan

@KieranD any news?


----------



## KieranD

@LandyMan will have them in today by lunch time


----------



## LandyMan

Damn. I am in back to back meetings till 5


----------



## KieranD

LandyMan said:


> Damn. I am in back to back meetings till 5



I will make a plan to get them to you


----------



## LandyMan

KieranD said:


> I will make a plan to get them to you


No worries man ... I can maybe also make a plan ... who needs to sit in so many meetings in any case

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## LandyMan

@KieranD will you let us know when you have them please?


----------



## KieranD

LandyMan said:


> @KieranD will you let us know when you have them please?


Yes of course! You will be the first to know!


----------



## LandyMan

KieranD said:


> Yes of course! You will be the first to know!


@KieranD, what's the latest on their imminent arrival?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Eagle

Picked mine up from Vape Club yesterday. Vapes brilliantly on my Smok Guardian e-pipe II on a 1.2 ohm coil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan

Eagle said:


> Picked mine up from Vape Club yesterday. Vapes brilliantly on my Smok Guardian e-pipe II on a 1.2 ohm coil.
> 
> View attachment 20263


That does look good on the pipe. Going to try it on mine as well.

@KieranD, any news?


----------



## Daniel

ogh , payday can't come sooner , @KieranD any chance you can keep one for me can pay on Sat one time shoe shine !


----------



## Franky

Hi All, I seem to have missed out on the first preorders... Anyone getting stock in anytime soon?


----------



## Silver

Franky said:


> Hi All, I seem to have missed out on the first preorders... Anyone getting stock in anytime soon?



Hi @Franky 

I have moved your post to this thread, which already exists. Has quite a bit of info on it.

As a general comment to all members, before creating new threads - just have a peep at what's already there. You may find a load of information

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We have stock sitting in customs should be here tomorrow / Thursday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KieranD

@Franky I have one left in stock  
www.vapecartel.co.za


----------



## Franky

Tempting @KieranD but unfortunately I looked at my finances and am gonna have to wait for a bit. Was considering the Subtank due to the 'controversy' surrounding the 'ceramic wicking' in the Aspire Atlantis (which I own).


----------



## HalfLifeZA

If anyone gets stock soon, please let me know. I would really like to get one asap as my birthday is 20 Feb and I want one by then

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

HalfLifeZA said:


> If anyone gets stock soon, please let me know. I would really like to get one asap as my birthday is 20 Feb and I want one by then
> 
> Thanks



In stock *and *on special over here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Franky

free3dom said:


> In stock *and *on special over here


Nice deals at that site! Didn't know it existed til now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Franky said:


> Nice deals at that site! Didn't know it existed til now.



The site is fairly new, but the business has been growing for a while 

Have a read over here - posted yesterday


----------

